# Providing 1099s



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

This is a little off topic as it doesn't directly pertain to Uber/rideshare/delivery, but it is something that I never would have even thought about had I not started delivering for Uber Eats. Uber is required to issue a 1099-K to me (and the IRS) if they process transactions on my behalf in excess of $20,000 and a 1099-MISC if they directly pay me more than $600. Am I, as an individual, required to abide by the same rules if I hire a contractor to do something? For example, lets say the windows in my house are leaking so I hire a contractor to come in and install new windows and I pay him $10,000 for the work. Am I supposed to issue a 1099 for the $10,000 that I paid the contractor? This never even would have crossed my mind before I started driving for Uber.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Do you have a team of tax attorneys on retainer? If so, ignore the tax laws and enjoy yourself.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This is a little off topic as it doesn't directly pertain to Uber/rideshare/delivery, but it is something that I never would have even thought about had I not started delivering for Uber Eats. Uber is required to issue a 1099-K to me (and the IRS) if they process transactions on my behalf in excess of $20,000 and a 1099-MISC if they directly pay me more than $600. Am I, as an individual, required to abide by the same rules if I hire a contractor to do something? For example, lets say the windows in my house are leaking so I hire a contractor to come in and install new windows and I pay him $10,000 for the work. Am I supposed to issue a 1099 for the $10,000 that I paid the contractor? This never even would have crossed my mind before I started driving for Uber.


Personal services do not fall under the 1099 rules. 1099's are for businesses. There are always exceptions and unusual circumstances...like if you claim a home office deduction on your tax return you may be required to issue a 1099 to a contractor that does more than $600 of work on your house.


----------

